# Vodka in the form of an AK-47



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

A vodka in the form of AK-47, often known as Kalashnikov. Kalashnikov was created in 1945 and fabricated in 1947 by the Soviet Mikhaïl Kalachnikov, was used in the countries of Soviet Union during World War II.
Red Army Vodka, in the form of Kalashnikov comes in a wooden case, six glasses to shoot and a grenade-20cl-of vodka.
" Small sister " of Red Army Vodka, Pepesza takes the form of PPSH-41 (Pistolet-Pulemet Shpagina, nicknamed Peh-peh-shah), a gun Soviet gunner was used during World War II.

http://www.vodka-and-co.com/en/red-army-pepesza-vodka-vinexpo-2009-2651/


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm more of a fan of Tommy Guns Vodka: http://www.tommygunsvodka.com/


----------

